# Uvb lights



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if this belongs here, but what is the general difference in a 5.0 UVB light and a 10.0 UVB light and what is best for a baby?? And I should switch the light every 6-8 months right?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 19, 2012)

The 5.0 typically only emits to a distance of about 12 inches. The 10.0 will go to about 18 inches.

A lot depends on the species and how tall the enclosure is. I would say for most species, a 5.0 is adequate, since you can mount it or hang it in some fashion to whatever distance you need.

Yes, change the bulbs every 6-8 months.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> The 5.0 typically only emits to a distance of about 12 inches. The 10.0 will go to about 18 inches.
> 
> A lot depends on the species and how tall the enclosure is. I would say for most species, a 5.0 is adequate, since you can mount it or hang it in some fashion to whatever distance you need.
> 
> Yes, change the bulbs every 6-8 months.



So then is it bad if I use a 10.0 12 in. away? Because that is what I'm using right now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 19, 2012)

That would depend on the distance you have it suspended from the back of your tortoise. If you can suspend it far enough away, it should be fine.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That would depend on the distance you have it suspended from the back of your tortoise. If you can suspend it far enough away, it should be fine.



Yah. It's gonna be 12 in away


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 20, 2012)

My concern would be that it may be too bright, or intense. It also depends on the species. For a savannah/grassland species like sulcatas or leopard that are used to lots of sun, maybe not. For a forest species like a redfoot that spends a lot of time in the shade and not in the open, it could be a problem.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> My concern would be that it may be too bright, or intense. It also depends on the species. For a savannah/grassland species like sulcatas or leopard that are used to lots of sun, maybe not. For a forest species like a redfoot that spends a lot of time in the shade and not in the open, it could be a problem.



Well I have a Greek tortoise. So is it ok?


Because Greeks are a grassland species


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally, if I were able to mount the light fixture at 12 inches from the cage bottom, I would just go with a 5.0. It would be adequate, even for a baby sulcata, the 5.0s are cheaper than the 10.0s so why spend more money and risk causing your tortoise possible discomfort (and/or blindness), or in the very least, make it hide all the time?

Just trying to understand...did you buy a 10.0 and can't return it for some reason?


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yah. I bought it and the place i bought it from is really far. So I don't know what to do


----------



## mightymizz (Nov 20, 2012)

I havent found a place where the 5.0 is cheaper. I have found places that sell you 2 of the 10.0s for a fairly good price though.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will try to return it tho. I don't want to risk it


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there any way you can raise it up a bit more, with a small wood frame, etc.?
Generally, more UV is good for the mediterranean torts, so a lot of keeper do use the 10.0 for them.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Is there any way you can raise it up a bit more, with a small wood frame, etc.?
> Generally, more UV is good for the mediterranean torts, so a lot of keeper do use the 10.0 for them.



I don't know... I'll have to think if how I can do tht


----------



## Sezdawg (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a 4ft 10.0 (along with a standard 4ft bulb) is that ok having both? They are hanging about 1.5 ft above my cherry head enclosure. Should I raise it up more? Or Block out some I've the light? Remove the normal bulb? Just don't want to harm the guy!


----------

